# Enfuse plug in problem



## deadpixels (Feb 19, 2010)

I've manged to install the enfuse plug in for lightroom 2. However, when I try to run it, the following error was displayed: 

win32 api error 5 (“access is denied,”) when calling shellexecuteEXW from AgWorkspace.shellExecute

any help would be very much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums deadpixels!

Did you follow these instructions properly?


----------



## deadpixels (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. 

I installed both the enfuse plug in and the application. However, the thing that I did differently was that instead of adding the plug in from lightroom, I manually copied and pasted the folder LREnfuse.lrplugin into the modules folder of lightroom 2. This was because my computer didn't detect the plugin files. 

I am able to run the plug in from lightroom 2, i.e. there is the option for me to click on Blend exposures using LR/Enfuse. However, after I selected the configurations and clicked ok, the error message appeared.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Feb 20, 2010)

It looks like a file permission problem. Are you logged in as the same user when using LR that you used to copy the plugin?


----------

